# My Air Guitar



## Jim Martin (Jun 3, 2009)

My new air guitar.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Awesome! Thought I was the only one that had that model?


----------



## Jim Martin (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks man. That was the last one Guitar Center had!!!


----------

